# Long time



## CuongNhuka (Feb 21, 2013)

*Walks in, looks around, sits down at a table in the corner*

Been a while MT. How've you been?


----------



## Carol (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey CuongNhuka, good to see you!  Welcome back!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Feb 21, 2013)

Is it bad that I don't remember you at all? Do you remember me? Does anyone remember me? Who am I again?


----------



## seasoned (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome back. It has been a long time.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Feb 21, 2013)

So long I barely remember anyone here. I think I vaguely remember a user named "seasoned".


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2013)

Dude!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 22, 2013)

Didn't you join the military and go away for a while? How are things? How are you?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Feb 22, 2013)

Arni and Shesulsa, finally some people I recognize.



			
				Arni said:
			
		

> Dude!



I know, right?



			
				Shesusla said:
			
		

> Didn't you join the military and go away for a while? How are things? How are you?



That sounds like something I would do, yeah. Been in school, in fist fights with my school. Felt nostalgic yesterday, wanted to see how things were here. I saw one of my major issues with the site seems to have been resolved, decided to come back and check things out. Kind of regret it.


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome back, ton of new people around...including me!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome back


----------

